# Wounded Warrior Fishing Derby- Boaters needed!



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the 3rd annual Wounded Warrior Fishing Derby has set a date of June 23, 2012. That's a Saturday morning and a great excuse to not do chores and head over to O'Shaunessy and take a disabled vet fishing. 
In the years past, some fish have been caught, but alot of friendships have been made. It is really simple. Show up at the O'Shaunessy boat ramp around 6:30am. We boat over to Twin Lakes area and meet the veterans. We take them fishing for your favorite fish, crappie, bass, catfish- if it swims it is in. We meet back at the Twin Lakes site around noon for a catered lunch. 

This is one event as part of TAASC Water Sports Weekend. TAASC stands for The Adaptive Adventure Sports Coalition. TAASC is a a Central Ohio Charity that helps the disable enjoy the outdoor sports, and is affiliated with Wounded Warrior Project and Disabled Sports USA. The Water Sports Weekend is centered around disabled water skiing and kayaking and fishing (That's where we come in.) 

Feel free to contact me with questions or comments or to VOLUNTEER!

Scott Stevens
[email protected]


Volunteers-
Scott S
Chad C

Jason C

Mitch
Brandon
Buzzi
Dan
Jason 
Steve
John
G3
Denny


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to try my best to make this one. Hope you get a good turnout.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Count me in man. I urge all available Ogf boaters to follow suit! I did this the first year, and one of the most rewarding experiences I've had on the water to date

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i would be glad to help again scott, had a blast last year.


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

sent you a e-mail Scott


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, I will be there for sure. We got the schedule changed, looking forward to it.


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Had a great time last year. Got it on the schedule. Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Wish I could support this but have been banned from O'Shay and Hoover because my boat is too long no love for the Aircraft Carrier...lol....., love fishing those waters........Doc


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Doc...how big? I don't remember exactly, but what's max 22 or 23?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would love to help, but i just live to far away. and its just to big of a job for me to try bringing my boat all the way from east central indiana. if theres anything elce i can do let me know. i am a disabled vet myself, so i know these guys love what you do for them.
sherman


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

My boat is 24 foot and there limit is 23, they gave me a warning at Hoover and escorted me off said it would be a ticket next time if they catch me on any of the columbus owned lakes, wish they would give me a one day ticket free pass..............Doc


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

THanks for all the volunteers! Guys this is a great cause and great excuse to spend time on the water. 
Sherman, come on out for the day if you want. There is also kayaking, handicap waterskiing, as well as good conversations! 

Dale- if any other G/O's want to help, we would love to have them. 
Buzzi- I know you had fun last year, look forward to seeing you again.

Thanks for you help guys. Sometimes it is about sharing the fishing with others.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

KMB, I'll be back from vacation by June 23 so sign me up.


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in. Unfarmiliar water, what species to target to be hookin and not lookin. I'd love to put a warrior on some fish.
Josh H


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

To all everyone that has responded, thank you. Currently there are a few people that I still have to respond to. Currently, I am struggling with a tough work load, and a personal issue, but rest assured, I will respond and update everyone this weekend.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think I have everyone current on the list. The plan is to meet around 7:00am to get the boats in the water, then head down to the Twin Lakes area for coffoe and to pick up the vets. Some of the volunteers have asked for the secret locations of the BIG FISH. That info is secret until next Saturday morning.

I plan on picking up minnows and night crawlers that morning and will make sure everyone is good to go. 

Thanks to all who are helping!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking forward to it! Scott, any idea how many vets are participating? If I have room I wouldnt mind opening a seat up to any OGF member that would like to experience this and doesn't have a boat.


----------



## G3BassGetter (Jun 9, 2012)

I know this is close to the date but are you looking for any more boats?


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Got you down G3!


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Brandon-
Currently there are 8 veterans signed up, but with travel arrangements and such, that is a loose number. I am hoping to have a firm number by Friday, talk about cutting it close. I don't mind doing the open seat thing, especially if it is someone in need. And, like every year, I plan on spending the whole day, taking families of vets and families of Adaptive Atheletes out, both fishing and just riding. Also, you should have K and E come out for lunch and for the other activities that are available. I think they would enjoy spending the day out there!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looking forward to the cold front and fishing with some of our patriots. Looks like a lil rain may be around which is no problem. May want to provide or bring some ponchos for your partners.
Had a great time last year even after the fishing.
I also plan to be there all day giving boat rides and catering to anyone that looks bored. May even have a spare minute to teach scott how to fish. 

See you gents saturday!



kmb411 said:


> Brandon-
> Currently there are 8 veterans signed up, but with travel arrangements and such, that is a loose number. I am hoping to have a firm number by Friday, talk about cutting it close. I don't mind doing the open seat thing, especially if it is someone in need. And, like every year, I plan on spending the whole day, taking families of vets and families of Adaptive Atheletes out, both fishing and just riding. Also, you should have K and E come out for lunch and for the other activities that are available. I think they would enjoy spending the day out there!


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I got the news that my boat will NOT be ready to go for this Wonderful Event. I was looking foward to this and now Im not able to make it. My boat motor was damaged. Was fixed and taken for a test ride and the gasket under the head was cracked during the reassembly and smoking/chocking out the motor. Im sorry. I am sure you OGF members will pull this one out and will make it a great day/time for the men and women that served our Country and sacraficed their bodys in doing so. God Bless you all and God Bless this Wonderful Country and be safe. Thank you and Sorry. Chad


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wendesday update- Due to breakdowns, scheduling conflicts and other issues that life throws at us, Team OGF has 11 boats volunteering and a few people that want to help with general tasks. Last night I recieved word that 12 veterans have confirmed, so looks close and looks good. There are always a few walk ups that show on Saturday morning.

If anyone else is thinking of fishing this Saturday, we NEVER turn away volunteers and boats. O'Shay will be a fun place to be and it is for a great excuse to be on the water!

Thanks to everyone who has volunteered and have thought about helping.


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

kmb411,
You have a pm. Would be happy to help.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like good weather,biting fish. See every one around 7:00am. I will be stopping for minnows and worms, so may be just after seven. Home rd ramp launch and vetern pick up at Twin Lakes. 
I will check OGF this evening, if anyone have last minute questions or concerns.

Thanks, Scott.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't wait! Been looking forward to this since it was announced. See you all in the AM!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, just a heads up--

There will be a large tournament going out of Home Rd. tomorrow morning. they could have up to 80 boats. The parking will be a premium. They start checking in at 5:30 so be patient, as It may take you a while to get launched and parked. I'd also suggest you find a parking spot and stay there until they get launched and are gone from the docks. 

I can't make this event as I had a last minute change of plans that will take me out of town until late Saturday night or Sunday, Hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## G3BassGetter (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if the launch area just North of the 42 bridge is a viable option to avoid the ramp traffic at the Home Road ramp?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale any idea when they blast off?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Don't worry guys. Last year was the same thing. I don't pick the date, I show up and catch fish. Last year, wr caught more and better fish than the tourny guys. They should quit the tournement and fish with us! G3- very seldom is that the answer. We will be fine. Orst case, we let them leave, than we start.

REMEMBER- we are fun fishing and some of these guys just want to be out in the boat! Catching is just the bonus!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

G3 as said that's not an option.
kmb that was my suggestion to wait until they leave then launch. The line leading to the ramp will be long , that's why I said go around and park so you have a place. 
Brandon my guess is 6-6:30 as that's when most tournaments go out.


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Just wanted to thank Scott (KMB411) for coordinating with the organization and setting this whole thing up. What a great time, and what a perfect day! I had the privilege of spending the morning with a former Army staff sergeant, who had been part of the 10th Mountain Division. He had been badly injured in Iraq with an IED, including taking a bunch of shrapnel to the head, legs, and abdomen. He's had a long road back and faces some more surgery. He brought his 8 year old daughter along. It was her first boat ride, and she got to catch her first fish. She got to pull in a few bluegills, a crappie and little kitten of a catfish.
Also, it was fun to meet some OGF "Personalities" in real life!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Likewise Buzzi! The vet turnout was lower than expected, but the event was still a lot of fun. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks to all the boats who showed up/ helped. Yes, we had a small vet turn out, but our intentions where greatly appriaciated. That is the hard part of this event, sometimes people cancel or just dont show up. With the injuries and tramas they have experiences, life is day by day.

Again, Thank you all and look forward to next year.


----------

